

How do i catch interest and make cash? - artmeme

hi. i have artmeme (artme.me) which empowers and educates visual artists by providing real business help to enhance job security and advance careers. i am finding my offerings are eye catching but nobody is paying for them like "sell and market artwork more effectively" offer. my pricing is very reasonable with discounts yet nobody is purchasing. Thoughts? I have yet to make decent cash money yet i am starting to make a little bit through advertising. what do you think is missing from the website? I AM updating the site soon but, any other thoughts?
======
hluska
Just a few observations:

\- You have given me no reason to assume you are an expert in this field.

\- Your website does a poor job of explaining what services you offer and how
they can help an artist. Based on reading your site, I think you
write/proofread resumes...

\- How do you know there is a demand for this type of service? Several cities
have arts centres that do this same kind of work with artists...for free. If
there is demand for this type of service, can the people who need it afford to
pay for it??

